# Women deacons and the WCF



## BG (Nov 19, 2017)

is it true that the writers of the WCF almost allowed women deacons?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 19, 2017)

This may help:

http://www.all-of-grace.org/pub/schwertley/deacon.html

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jake (Nov 19, 2017)

I'll need to find a citation, but I believe Rutherford and Gillespie argued that the women referenced in I Timothy 5 as the order of widows were a type of officers in the church. Calvin linked this order with deaconesses, but I don't think Rutherford and Gillespie did explicitly.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 19, 2017)

Jake,
The paper I cited above has those references.


----------

